

I finally understand Quora - gorm
http://blog.fogus.me/2011/07/17/i-finally-understand-quora/

======
iterationx
People who think Quora is temporary or just for hipsters don't understand Clay
Shirky's Cognitive Surplus. 1) Contributing is more rewarding than playing
video games or watching TV. 2) People have more free time now than at any
other point in history.

They're going to contribute some kind of intellectual content whether its
Wikipedia entries, lolcats, Quora, or Minecraft designs.

~~~
fogus

        They're going to contribute some kind of 
        intellectual content whether its Wikipedia 
        entries, lolcats, Quora, or Minecraft designs.
    

The OP doesn't disagree with that. Quora's problem right now is that it's a
data sink. People will turn away if their witticisms go unnoticed.

